# Betta Flakes or Pellets



## cottoncandy946

Are Pellets healther than flakes for betta fish?


Thanks.Kayla


----------



## Fishboydanny1

much easier and less messy if you feed pellets to bettas. make sure to only give one pellet until you're sure he ate it and swallowed it. my bettas will not eat flakes anyways.


----------



## Chickadee

Bettas mouths are not really made to handle flakes easily but they will try. It is just easier for them to grab a pellet and most are not going to work that hard to try with the flake food and will ignore it unless they are REALLY hungry. It is easier for me to feed them pellets but to give you a heads up, some do not like the pellets either and there are some pellets that are supposedly made for bettas that are too big for them to get in their mouths and it does not work to break them up as this makes them sink too fast. The only really successful ones that I have found for mine are the Ocean Nutrition Atisons Betta Pro and Atisons Betta Formula and the Hikari Betta Bio-gold pellets.

But for the little ones who do not like pellets you will not be able to make them eat them. Bettas are picky eaters and will only eat what they want to eat. You cannot coax them to eat them or beg them to do it. If they say no that is it. I have never known a betta to refuse bloodworms though so if you get one who will not eat anything else, try them. Shrimp does not go over well after they are grown and it is messy in your tank. It is also too rich for an adult and should not be more than an occasional treat (no more than 2 times a week) for even those bettas who will eat it. 

You can go nearly bankrupt trying to find a food for a finicky betta so it would be my recommendation not to try to buy a great number of foods right away. Try to find a couple of foods that they really like and later find a "treat" type food that you can supplement their diet with but get it in a small amount as most foods really should be replaced after being opened for 6 months and he will not eat that much of a large container.

Rose


----------



## COBettaCouple

Pellets are better than flakes and easier to pre-soak in a little dish of tank water or clean treated water. Pre-soaking helps lower constipation risk from the pellets puffing up inside your Betta. Thawed, frozen food (bloodworms in particular) are easiest for them to digest and ours have always shown a clear preference for them.


----------



## cottoncandy946

Rose,Are blood worms considered treats or food?


----------



## petlover516

Hikari Betta Food is what i use for bettas and my gourami used to like them alot too!


----------



## cottoncandy946

k


----------



## Chickadee

Bloodworms are the main food that my betta eats. He very seldom eats pellets..those are his treats. He also has his "pea treats" a couple times a week and he gets oh so excited about them. I give them to him on the tip of my finger and just let them slide into the water so he knows when my finger comes down to the water he is getting his peas and he does the betta dance for me every time.

Rose


----------



## COBettaCouple

Our bettas also have Hikari frozen bloodworms for their main food and seem to be doing better with this diet than any other we tried in the past.


----------



## cottoncandy946

rose, thats cool i bought bubba blood worms today becouse he did not seem to eat


----------



## DarkRevoultions

I'm no expert expert on pellets or flakes... but I feed my Betta flake food, but since I have so many fishes in my tank, he doesn't have to eat up all of the flakes. He does take some time to eat the flakes... but I have always thought that the pellets are big for their mouths..


----------



## cottoncandy946

ya thats what bubba does he goes up tries to eat it but cant so i boght him blood worms


----------



## Chickadee

There is a new product on the market by OmegaOne called Betta Flakes and I got a bottle of them to try to see if Diablo will eat them. He is a good sport and will try anything that he thinks he can get in his mouth but I do not force anything but we will see. Since he is the only betta baby at my house presently he is the guinuea pig for sure but since it involves food he doesn't mind in the least.

He gets to have this job and it suits him as long as his tummy does not go empty.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946

ooo That is cool Tommorrow i'm going to post a picture of bubba. Don't forget to tell us if the flakes are any good


----------



## DarkRevoultions

cottoncandy946 said:


> ya thats what bubba does he goes up tries to eat it but cant so i boght him blood worms


Oh yeah! I have blood worms too!! although I had a friend over and he's got a little 3 year old he babysits. (his friend's child) and I let the little guy put in some blood worms. Instead he poured the entire small container of blood worms in!!

So I had to scoop it all out  but I did leave SOME in for my fishes to eat. I don't have anymore blood worms xD ALL gone. But good thing was that my water didn't get clouded up or else I would have been using a lot of ACCU CLEAR stuff.

And I didn't clean out my filter canisters yet xD


----------



## cottoncandy946

oooo Did you have fun babysitting? When I babysat friends sister she tried to take Mr.betta for a walk. She didn't get Mr.Betta out of his tank though''VERY GOOD''. How is the weather in Japan,in minnasota is HOT!!! Have a awesome day!!!!


Bye,Kayla


----------



## DarkRevoultions

cottoncandy946 said:


> oooo Did you have fun babysitting? When I babysat friends sister she tried to take Mr.betta for a walk. She didn't get Mr.Betta out of his tank though''VERY GOOD''. How is the weather in Japan,in minnasota is HOT!!! Have a awesome day!!!!
> 
> 
> Bye,Kayla


Lol I'm not in Japan anymore xD sorry I forgot to change my location. I'm in the United Kingdom  but in japan, the weather has been warm since the beginning of April!! United Kingdom.. Very moist  you know gulf stream... lots of warmth


----------



## cottoncandy946

Well that must be nice.


----------



## aquaman

I feed my Bettas Blood worms. They love them & they gain some nice size.


----------



## samfox

Yes I agree, my betta completely refuse to eat flakes or pellets. I have about 5 years of observing and keeping them and have come to a conclusion that the best food is brine shrimp and bloodworms. Some people say it is unhealthy for them to eat these foods all the time but I have kept a betta for 2 1/2 years feeding only these foods.


----------



## Chickadee

I tried the Betta Flakes and he hated them. Would not even try one in his mouth so the other fish are eating them and not too enthusiastically. So I would have to say that the Hikari Freeze dried Bloodworms are still his favorite food and he really does not care much for flakes, will tolerate an occasional pellet meal if mommy is out of bloodworms but only the Atison's Betta Formula or Betta Pro Pellets. My little guy is very picky and spoiled but he can be if he wants to be. 

Be aware though that a lot of "betta" foods out there are actually too big for them to get in their mouths. This is a lot of why I do not try a lot of the brands of pellets on the market. I buy them and get home and YIKES they are huge. The betta tries to eat them but they are the size of trying to put a baseball in our mouths. Why the companies making the food for these fish do not actually see that the fish can eat them is beyond me. 

Rose


----------



## Chickadee

I just do not have luck with them putting anything else in their mouths as they do not appear to like the taste of the stuff. They (all I have ever had) have loved the taste and notion of the Hikari freeze dried bloodworms, never had one refuse it even had one that would eat nothing else. I find that when I chopped up the food that was too big they would not even go near it and it would just get water logged and fall to the bottom of the tank and the others would eat it anyway. So I just allow them to be the little prima donnas that they want to be and have their way. I have foods that I don't like so why shouldn't they?

Rose


----------

